# Pork neck bones - too big for puppies?



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok I have looked at a few threads on this and haven't found a consistent answer. Frankie has been on raw for a little over two weeks and is doing great. I am really trying to get him so variety in his diet and am looking for some more RMB options. As of right now he is pretty much dependant on chicken quarters and wings. He has a lot more variety in his MM and OM. I have been looking for turkey necks but haven't found any. My husband brought home a pack of pork necks home the other day and I threw them in the freezer, as I've heard that pork has some more bacteria than other meats, but my question is if they are too big? They look pretty big for him even though he is a strong chewer. Should I keep them in the freezer until he is a bit bigger or watch him carefully and try them out now? I'm just terrified of him damaging a tooth before I can catch it. Thanks everyone in advance for your advice.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Pork necks are way too big for a puppy and can be too big for an adult dog. Turkey necks or whole rabbit are the best.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you are giving alot of variety in the MM and OM then don't worry about the RMBs. 

Whew - too many acronyms!

My bigger dogs get around 75% of their RMBs in chicken form. The Cresteds get 100%. There just aren't any whole RBMS small enough for them to handle other than chicken (and the occasional baby rabbit).

I make up for that with variety in their MM and OM. Beef, pork, fish, venison, turkey, duck, lamb, etc.

I aim for 3-5 different proteins sources being used each week.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Forgot to add - there's no reason to freeze pork that was commercially pork in the US before being able to feed it.

Trichinosis hasn't been an issue for years.


----------



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you both very much. I will look up how long it keeps in the freezer and consider trying it out when he's a big boy  Also very nice to know about not needing to freeze pork. We don't have our deep freezer for another month or so, so right now we are just buying enough food for the week. It will be A LOT more convenient to baggy up the pork in the correct weights like we do with everything else for meals.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The issue with no keeping meats in the freezer too long is one of not getting freezer burn.

Dogs don't care about freezer burn (the meat dries out a bit).  Go ahead and freeze the PNBs.

Or, you could give them to him when he starts teething as they make great chew toys (until they are able to actually eat them).


----------

